# Weekend



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Well the weekend has loomed again and there's probably been a million and one posts with regard to best place to venture of an evening so am being very lazy now asking where does one go.....................???

All replies greatly received


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

yummybrummy said:


> Well the weekend has loomed again and there's probably been a million and one posts with regard to best place to venture of an evening so am being very lazy now asking where does one go.....................???
> 
> All replies greatly received


depends on your interests... i am going to polo club just to try something new... usually beach, afternoon nap, late lunch somewhere outside, then shopping


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> depends on your interests... i am going to polo club just to try something new... usually beach, afternoon nap, late lunch somewhere outside, then shopping


Polo club sounds good - where's that and you off there tomorrow?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> Well the weekend has loomed again and there's probably been a million and one posts with regard to best place to venture of an evening so am being very lazy now asking where does one go.....................???
> 
> All replies greatly received


There are HEAPS of place to go and things to do!  What do you like? Go & buy this week's Time Out for general info.

By the way, I like your user name 

-


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are HEAPS of place to go and things to do!  What do you like? Go & buy this week's Time Out for general info.
> 
> By the way, I like your user name
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba x


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

yummybrummy said:


> Polo club sounds good - where's that and you off there tomorrow?


It's near Arabian Ranches, Emirates Road, 04-3627854


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

It's the weekend yummy...what are you still doing on the net????


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

oh! said:


> It's the weekend yummy...what are you still doing on the net????


Oi have only just logged on!!! 

In fact what are YOU still doing on the net??


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

my weekend doesn't start till tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

oh! said:


> my weekend doesn't start till tomorrow...


Well we shall see if you're online then


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know, I'll be too busy partying on the beach all night long to log on


----------

